# Anti-St. Valentines Thread



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

St. Valentine's day :yuk:


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

My sentiments, exactly


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

Oh come on you two...gather some romantic notions...!


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

never mind, just being silly


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*


----------



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*



Jazzey said:


> Oh come on you two...gather some romantic notions...!



Romance..... :yuk: :vent:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

All righty then.... *backing away slowly*


----------



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

Unless the Valentine is given to me by my father which he normally does....that is my one and only Valentine :heart:  

**Can we tell that I am daddys little girl**


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

what was that link to the anti-valentine's day mottos? i think those will perk up halo and daniel


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

:lol:  Those are the best Valentine's...and the only ones I get too Halo  (that and my brothers)   Yes, fabulous idea ITL...An "anti-Valentine's thread"!


----------



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*



Jazzey said:


> :lol:  Those are the best Valentine's...and the only ones I get too Halo  (that and my brothers)



:clap:


----------



## gooblax (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*



Jazzey said:


> :lol:  Those are the best Valentine's...and the only ones I get too Halo


 *joins club*


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

:grouphug: for the daddy's girls'


----------



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

:agree:  :grouphug:


----------



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

I am thinking that this thread has really gone astray and should be split.....will do so now :lol:  As long as we all agree :wasntme:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*

...well, I'll be around Saturday night - party for the single gals?  (and go for it Halo!)


----------



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: What are you currently listening to?*



Jazzey said:


> ...well, I'll be around Saturday night - party for the single gals?  (and go for it Halo!)



Split done and nothing messed up :2thumbs:  Tonight is definitely not a night I should be *tinkering* with my computer.

Saturday, single, girls ready to.....P A R T Y :bubbly: :cool2:
:band:


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 12, 2009)

Anti Valentine - Saint Skeletor

and

meish.org :: Be My Anti-Valentine - unimaginative


----------



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

That is awesome ITL...I love it :2thumbs:


----------



## NicNak (Feb 12, 2009)

Here is my contribution to Anti-Valentines day. 

Be My Anti-Valentine - Psychlinks Psychology Self-Help  & Mental Health Support Forum


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 12, 2009)

that was the link, nicnak! i couldn't remember but i knew someone had started an anti-valentine's thread here somewhere


----------



## NicNak (Feb 12, 2009)

Guilty as charged  :hide:

:teehee:


----------



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry there NN, I didn't realize that you had already sort of started an Anti-Valentines thread.  I just knew that somehow the song thread got hijacked (shhh...it was all Jazzey's fault  ) and I had to split it so I started this one.  

Those sayings that you posted are hilarious [SIGN]LOVE THEM :rofl:[/SIGN]


----------



## NicNak (Feb 12, 2009)

That's ok Halo.  No worries.  I don't get upset over things like that.  :friends:

I went away from the computer for just a moment and clicked New Posts to see 15 replies to this thread and wondered :huh: where did all this come from :rofl:


----------



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

Its me being a little hyper/anxious..whatever tonight and blaming everyone else for everything :wasntme: :lol:


----------



## NicNak (Feb 12, 2009)

[sign]  It was Halo [/sign]




:hide:


----------



## Halo (Feb 12, 2009)

What the f....?  Did you not see my post above.... :wasntme:  It was all Jazzey's fault...she is the culprit :2thumbs:

Just remember...I have :adminpower:  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NicNak (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, wonder if there is a math equation for this.. :search:

4 global mods + 1 forum mod + 1 MVP.......


----------



## ladylore (Feb 12, 2009)

Man, you guys have been busy tonight.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2009)

NicNak said:


> 4 global mods + 1 forum mod + 1 MVP.......



/  [23 (military time in hours) / 3]  = <1 person who is fully aware of time and place


----------



## NicNak (Feb 12, 2009)

:funny:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> Did you not see my post above.... :wasntme:  It was all Jazzey's fault...she is the culprit :2thumbs:
> 
> Just remember...I have :adminpower:  :rofl:



Geesh...a girl goes to bed and and this is what happens?  

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 13, 2009)

NicNak said:


> Well, wonder if there is a math equation for this.. :search:
> 
> 4 global mods + 1 forum mod + 1 MVP.......



is this the answer to

"how many psychlinks forum mods does it take to change a lightbulb?"


----------



## white page (Feb 13, 2009)

just found this on my doorstep !  stupid cupid


----------



## Halo (Feb 13, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Geesh...a girl goes to bed and and this is what happens?
> 
> Have a good day everyone!



Well I had to blame it on someone and you were the first to bail and go to bed so.....you were it :lol:

Anyone notice that no Admin was mentioned in that equation that NN came up with    Didn't I tell you all :wasntme:

:rofl:


----------



## NicNak (Feb 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> Anyone notice that no Admin was mentioned in that equation that NN came up with :   Didn't I tell you all :wasntme:
> 
> :rofl:



:teehee:  I was trying to see if all of us, out numbered an Admin interms of power  :blush:


:hide:  :vroom:


----------



## Halo (Feb 13, 2009)

NicNak said:


> :teehee:  I was trying to see if all of us, out numbered an Admin interms of power  :blush:
> 
> 
> :hide:  :vroom:



Out number an Admin (ha, ha, ha) :adminpower: :teehee:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 13, 2009)

Halo ...Kinda like a slumber party 

And WP - funny - one of those smacked into my window this morning... he's still out there on the balcony? :lol:


----------



## Halo (Feb 13, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Halo ...Kinda like a slumber party



Exactly except that I am not showing anyone my pj's :teehee: :blush:


----------



## NicNak (Feb 13, 2009)

Halo, I just imagined you laughing like Dr Evil from Austin Powers. :lol:


----------



## white page (Feb 13, 2009)

keep it going  you guys ,  you can't imagine how much I am enjoying this , :funny::clap:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 13, 2009)

..Halo...I'm *hiding* my bras as I type this LOL


----------

